# Cut on top of ski



## uphillklimber (Mar 11, 2010)

x


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2010)

3/6" = 1/2"? if it doesn't go all the way through the topsheet then it's no big deal. If you can see wood or other core material a little epoxy will take care of it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2010)

If you could post a photo, it might help some of the gear heads better diagnose your situation.

I'm clueless when it comes to that stuff


----------



## roark (Mar 11, 2010)

uphillklimber said:


> We probably skied our last day of the season yesterday.


 


You lost me after this. I have ridiculous work and studying to do over the next 2 months. But I will be sure to harvest some corn in that time...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2010)

I would just cut it off an leave it alone.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like a flesh wound to me. It does not look too deep from where I stand. You should be fine. If you want to seal it up, clear nail polish or epoxy works.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I would just cut it off an leave it alone.





snowmonster said:


> Looks like a flesh wound to me. It does not look too deep from where I stand. You should be fine. If you want to seal it up, clear nail polish or epoxy works.



What they said.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 11, 2010)

ah, a mear flesh wound.....alternatively you could cut it off and fill with epoxy if you want to be ubber safe with it, but shouldn't affect anything.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like the ski equivalent of a hang-nail   Cut it off, and the patient will live a long and healthy life!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2010)

Slap a 'meatheads' sticker on the thing....fix it and be cool all at once.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2010)

....then again, if you're giving up mid-season anyway just leave it be until next year.  Who knows what will happen between now and then that might make it irrelevant.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 12, 2010)

I collect hangnails.  You can send it to me...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2010)

uphillklimber said:


> You're killing me here, just killing me!!! We have had such a good season, and one of our most numerous trips for a season. 17. That's a lot for us.
> 
> All donations to the poor skiers trust fund gratefully accepted!



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=73660


----------

